# 5 Man limit of snowy's and a few dolphin.



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We had made plans to finish round two from last saturdays trip, but like most fighters some times you just get knocked out. We left around 8am, heading for an area around the Spur. Theseas, when we left, were about as good as it gets. We did not have to paddle along like the first part of saturdays trip with boats passing us by. We were able to run along about29 knots, taking it easy again. The crew marked a few rips just 18 miles south of the 131. We put their locations away just in case we needed them for later. Upon arriving at the Spur, there were three large SF working the area and not much actionhappening.The water that we were looking for was just not there like we had hoped for. We headed backfor the rips to the north and startedcatching a few nice size dolphin. The longest rip wasabout 4 miles in length west to east and very well formed at first. Some 55 gallon plastic barrels, ropes, weeds, afew 5 gallon buckets and other floating debris. But all things most come to an end, with the winds now increasing to above 15 to 20 knots from the east. The rips quickly scattered to a broken line. After trying to work the remainder of the rip we called it quits and trolled on to the 131/nipple area. After talking with some other boats working the area we again threw in the towel. So now it's getting late and one of our guests had never caught a snowy grouper. Just a short run to the NE about 15 miles and we are ready to try and catch a few snowy's. Chris did a bang up job pulling snowy's up from 600 feet using a Toruim 20. Tim just has a nackfor catching the big one's. It was his turn on the Toruim and upon hitting the bottom it was fish and fight on 42 pound snowy. I think maybe 10 minutes or so to get the snowy up. We took turns pulling up groupers and a few other deep water fish. And now it's time for the crew to clean some fish. It was another great day offshore with freinds. Here are a few pictures of our catch today. Gene.................PS the second pic is a neighbor, Kyle, that was on another boat and caught a 118 pd swordfish and brought over the tail and sword to show us. Kudos for them...great catch and a great day for everyone!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice job guys, Tim that is one heck of a catch on a Torium 20.I sure wish I could have been there today looks like yall had ablast as usual.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang, Tim strikes again with his grouper Zen.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

agree with Rob..wish i could have made it...would have been much more enjoyable than sitting behind a desk. Tim, great job on that snowy, and I'll see you guys next trip.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

FIRST I'D LIKE TO THANK GENE FOR LETTING CHRIS(GONE FISHING TOO) COME ALONG FOR THE FUN. LIKE GENE SAID THE TROLL WAS SLOW TODAY BUT IT WASN'T FOR LACK OF TRYING, WE GAVE IT ALL THAT WE COULD, THATS JUST FISHING. BUT KNOW MATTER WHAT IS HAPPENING WITH THE FISH IT'S ALWAYS A FUN DAY ON THE RECESS. IF YOU CAN'T HAVE FUN THERE IS NO POINT IN GOING.

HAND CRANKING SNOWY'S FROM 600' IS A BLAST( WHEN YOU CAN GET ONE ON THE HOOK)TODAY MY NAME WAS MR.MISSEM :bangheadBUT I WILL GET REVENGE ON THEM NEXT TIME.( I WILL GET THE GROUPER MASTER HAT ONE DAY) TIM JUST HAS A NACK FOR GETTING THE BIG ONES.:clap EVERY TRIP IS AN ADVENTURE WITH TEAM RECESS.:clap


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN lang=EN>

TEAM RECESS can FISH!!!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown, I had the very special privilege to fish with Team Recess today.Thank-you very much for the invite!!! I had a GREAT time!!!!. Thanks to Mrs. Team Recess for starting the day out at 5am with biscuits and gravey and scrambled eggs, It was delicious.:bowdown

This was a trip of a lifetime that I will never forget. I am a total offshore newbie and I'm pretty sure it showed:banghead:banghead , so I want to thank Team Recess for the tips, support, and patience that was given to me to. I learned a lot today!!! 

I have never caught any of the fish that we were going to fish for today, so I was very excited. The total adrenaline rush that you get when one of the baits in the trolling spread is knocked down and is ripping across the horizon is awesome. I was able to catch my first Mahi Mahi. today!!!!

I was also able to catch my first Snowy Groupers and Tile fish today!!!! ELECTRIC REELS????? Who Needs Them???? NOT TEAM RECESS!!!! I would have never thought of deep dropping for Snowy Grouper in 600+ ft. of water with hand cranked reels like the Shimano Torium 20 and a Shimano Spinning Reels. Its awesome to feel the sensitivity of fish down that far on the braided lines.That was some hard work, but it paidoff bigtime. Way to go Tim with the 42# lbs Snowy Grouper!!!

After seeing how Team Recess can fish, they truly are a well oiled machine . I thought I was a ?FISHERMAN? before going on the boat today, but I quickly realized that I am just a ?FISHER?!!!! 

Thanks again Gene, Tim, Steve and Cliff.!!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

Great report! Thanks for sharing! For one of those "bad days" you guys sure managed to load up on fish....AGAIN! Not sure how you hold the boat on a deep spot in that kind of wind so your crew can hand crank 600' but I sure would enjoy watching it! Looking forward to the next report


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice "bad" day of fishin right there!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

all I can say


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report - wish I could have a 'bad day' like that.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice snowy tim good catch guys. jeff


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats a great haul, good job.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Team recess is off the charts, great fishing as usual.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

5 man limit the HARD way!!! :bowdown Not a bad week at all!!! Is that Jethro?


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

very nice team recess :clap

tim you are my hero!! i want to be just like you when i grow up lol.

on a serious note,"wow" torium 20 man thats just awesome. did you do any jiging? no big ajs for the new guy? look forward to your next report.

dailysaw


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Another great catch! Congrats. Earle


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome job guys!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *dailysaw (9/10/2009)* did you do any jiging?


Rob jigged up a nice snowy from about 600 feet a couple of weeks ago....jigging at 600 is a workout for sure. 



> *dailysaw (9/10/2009)* no big ajs for the new guy?


lmao! theydid that to you too? the very first trip I took with Gene and Tim back in January, on my second or third drop Iboated a 45lb AJ that kicked my butt pretty good. They don't target AJs, and we've only boated a handful that big as bycatch since then, so I'm thinking that may be an initiation type thing for some people...lol.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Fantastic job as usual, man that is just awesome about the 20, I would never have thought it would hold up like that.:bowdown


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great job again... You sure make it sound easy. I know better. That must have been a great fight on the Torium 20. You guys ROCK... or at least know where ot find them.

CHris


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Definitely a nice mess of fish for the conditions you guys were deep dropping in. Must have a bead on the snowy's and there whereabouts. Haven't been able to get out and try the kristal 611 out yet but hopefully the weather will improve after this weekend.

Good job.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *Fiver (9/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *dailysaw (9/10/2009)* did you do any jiging?
> ...




tim would hook up on one and say here ya go... i was fine on the first couple. the next time i didnt take the rod. i was also a little sea sick but managed to pull out of it. i much rather spend some time on a monster gag. i think your right if it is your first trip he "Tim" will load you up with them to make sure you sleep good that night. jiging for them is the only way to go. i have been hooked ever since. thanks tim :toast


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *dailysaw (9/10/2009)*very nice team recess :clap
> 
> tim you are my hero!! i want to be just like you when i grow up lol.
> 
> ...


 Bruce If I remember correctly last trip you went on with us, you were the grouper master that day with that monster of a gag you caught.. You may just have to go again with us to teach Tim a leason. The winter season is just around the corner. Gene


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *recess (9/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *dailysaw (9/10/2009)*very nice team recess :clap
> ...


that gag is still the biggest iv caught to date. if i get the privilege to go, tim you better watch out


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

GONE FISHIN TOO Chris It was our pleasure having you aboard. We would of like for you to also catch your first wahoo. You kept us all pumped up with your desire to catch one. Maybe next time you will. Gene


----------



## wetfeet (Feb 6, 2008)

Team Recess, you sure know how so set a standard for taking a new guy out fishing !!!


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice work guys. Takes some stamina to pull that many fish up from 600+ feet. It's hard for me to decide when check my bait when I'm in 200ft of water, must really suck to pull up empty hooks from that depth!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

here you go Bruce.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

ANOTHER fine report!!

good job to the recess crew....:clap


----------



## kyles974 (Sep 10, 2009)

Here is a pic of the Swordfish (my first sword  )

Proud to be able to show off the tail and bill with a *great bunch of guys* and theirpretty catch!(in the second pic) Thanks again Gene for your tips


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks gene for the reminder. dont forget about that hog black snapper hall is holding! ahgood times.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Way to go guys, yall kicked butt again. :bowdown


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

O.K., this is getting ridiculous! You guys are slaying 'em. Take me!!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

HEY TIM..... WHERE IS THE HUMAN SWORDFISH PICS??? DON'T TELL ME YOUR SHY!oke


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to say that team Recess are the Grouper kings.



Kim


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Run Dover (9/10/2009)*5 man limit the HARD way!!! :bowdown Not a bad week at all!!! Is that Jethro?


 Scott that was Jethro. The picture does not do him justice. That's way to funny. Gene


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

> *kyles974 (9/10/2009)*Here is a pic of the Swordfish (my first sword  )
> 
> Proud to be able to show off the tail and bill with a *great bunch of guys* and theirpretty catch!(in the second pic) Thanks again Gene for your tips


Kyle great Sword man couldn't happen to a nicer guy. Hey by the way how about sending some of those sword steaks up this way.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Good job guys! Awesome catch.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

nice like always! you guy's rule!!!!! fish will tremble at the sound of your names for a long time!

scot


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *mpmorr (9/10/2009)*Fantastic job as usual, man that is just awesome about the 20, I would never have thought it would hold up like that.:bowdown


 Mike The torium 20 will hold up to a lot more then that. We have found the key to the torium is. To pull up and then reel down. If you try to reel up a large fish it will kill the anti reverse gear. Give us a shout and see for you self. Gene


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

That looks like a bunch of nice fish! Congrats on the sword!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Grilled some snowy that Cliff passed along. 

Thanks CobeKiller and thanks to Recess, it was tasty.


----------

